# Juggerknot v2 dual coil rta qp designs



## Safz_b (9/7/20)

I'll just leave this here 





According to their instagram page more info and picz coming soon

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Drikusw (9/7/20)

Just saw this as well

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jengz (9/7/20)

Oh yeah, but I'm scared of the price tag!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## CashKat88 (10/7/20)

Jengz said:


> Oh yeah, but I'm scared of the price tag!


I'm sure it's going to be right around the same price as the new reload but I saw a video on QP's insta account, looks like a 28mm, not sure if I'm into something that big

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jengz (10/7/20)

CashKat88 said:


> I'm sure it's going to be right around the same price as the new reload but I saw a video on QP's insta account, looks like a 28mm, not sure if I'm into something that big


Yeah 28s aren't practical man. Their last 28mm was the og Fatality which i prefer over the m25 and looks badass on a hex. That retailed for R1850 in SA when the exchange rate was aroun R12-R13. So tgis might be more, although the OG fatality was a limited release.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Safz_b (10/7/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (10/7/20)

Jengz said:


> Yeah 28s aren't practical man. Their last 28mm was the og Fatality which i prefer over the m25 and looks badass on a hex. That retailed for R1850 in SA when the exchange rate was aroun R12-R13. So tgis might be more, although the OG fatality was a limited release.



Damn I hope not, but I asked on the QP insta page if it's 26mm or 28mm and they replied saying "26mm isn't their thing" so it's prob a 28mm, most likely won't buy it if that the case

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## M.Adhir (10/7/20)

Anybody else got OCD heebie jeebies when they saw the spacing of the ridges on the base on the tank, top of the tank, and the cap.

All 3 have different spacing between them.

As if different people designed them without speaking to each other first

Maybe I'm just seeing things though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## EZBlend (10/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Anybody else got OCD heebie jeebies when they saw the spacing of the ridges on the base on the tank, top of the tank, and the cap.
> 
> All 3 have different spacing between them.
> 
> As if different people designed them without speaking to each other first



Thank you for ruining my hopes. I was celebrating a decent 28mm and you had to go point this out to me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mzr (11/7/20)

My only other 28mm rta is the peacemaker and that is ookaay on the paranormal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Drikusw (12/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (12/7/20)

Maybe... Unsure...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Safz_b (13/7/20)

M.Adhir said:


> Anybody else got OCD heebie jeebies when they saw the spacing of the ridges on the base on the tank, top of the tank, and the cap.
> 
> All 3 have different spacing between them.
> 
> ...




Maybe the reason for the different spacing between the ridges is to ensure you have a proper grip depending on what you trying to do if the top cap and airflow were in line then you could end up loosening the top cap instead of just adjusting airflow?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mzr (13/7/20)

I wonder what improvements have been made on this one hopefully the screws go in on the right side to prevent twisted coils as the previous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (14/7/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (30/7/20)

R1350 at Sir Vape 
https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/new-juggernot-v2-rta-by-qp-designs?variant=32562195365972


----------



## adriaanh (30/7/20)

The Ecig store R1250

https://www.theecigstore.co.za/store/product/6414

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (3/8/20)

Got mine a couple of days ago from The ecig store, absolutely loving it, slight overhang on the Hexohm, but a nice sleeve will sort that out. Using my own pair of 0.15ohm Fraliens with Fiber n'Cotton and flavor is outstanding, Ambitionz Vaper reviewed it on YouTube said it's very restricted, IMO he has his coils placed too low. Here's some pics of how I built mine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## adriaanh (3/8/20)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (3/8/20)

They look great!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sachin1804 (4/8/20)

Moey_Ismail said:


> Got mine a couple of days ago from The ecig store, absolutely loving it, slight overhang on the Hexohm, but a nice sleeve will sort that out. Using my own pair of 0.15ohm Fraliens with Fiber n'Cotton and flavor is outstanding, Ambitionz Vaper reviewed it on YouTube said it's very restricted, IMO he has his coils placed too low. Here's some pics of how I built mine.
> View attachment 203021
> View attachment 203022
> View attachment 203023
> ...


Great to hear some positive feedback on this rta. Mine is on its way. The JKM is still my all time favorite. So I couldn't resist getting this although the size was a major con for me. AVs review changed my mind cos he mentioned the restricted draw. I just hope it isn't as airy as the M25. And it also does well with deserts. 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/8/20)

Sachin1804 said:


> Great to hear some positive feedback on this rta. Mine is on its way. The JKM is still my all time favorite. So I couldn't resist getting this although the size was a major con for me. AVs review changed my mind cos he mentioned the restricted draw. I just hope it isn't as airy as the M25. And it also does well with deserts.
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


Definitely not as airy as the M25 but also not as tight as say the Blotto or Reload 26, with the way I have mine built, the airflow is comparable to the OG Reload 24

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Moey_Ismail (4/8/20)

Sachin1804 said:


> Great to hear some positive feedback on this rta. Mine is on its way. The JKM is still my all time favorite. So I couldn't resist getting this although the size was a major con for me. AVs review changed my mind cos he mentioned the restricted draw. I just hope it isn't as airy as the M25. And it also does well with deserts.
> 
> Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk


Also with regards to dessert, I haven't tried a whole lot on it. I rewick and change flavors once a week, still on week 1 with a Choc Mint ice cream profile and it's amazing

Reactions: Like 2


----------

